# The shop



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*New Year, "new" shop*

So, I brought my new lathe home - my belated birthday present!... but being a week before Christmas it was foolish of me to think I'd get any "quality time" with it, let alone down any time in the shop. (Disaster is putting it mildly). Fortunately, I have this week off, so I built a bench for it (and by built, I mean chop down and repurpose the last remaining bits of my original workbench) and set about making a space for it.

BUT, (yes, that's a big but), to do so is basically to move everything around in the shop, and to do that requires some major housekeeping - or an act of God.

A few days in (not counting LOTS of time standing and staring in disbelief) I find the basement down 6 bags of "kindling", loads of recycling (glass and plastic) and nearly 45 gallons of sawdust and assorted non-recyclables trash.

In doing so, I've found a bunch of gardening supplies some I knew I had, and one I didn't (and have been wanting) a Japanese Hori-Knife (Knife/trowel)... something I'm sure the folks a GT will be excited to hear.

I've built more lumber racks to get odd and end 1x, 2x and ply off the floor, (less place for the mice to hide) Now I find my workshop has grown from a 2×6 foot bench with a few handtools (once upon a time) to now, finally filling up the entire basement! (I'd still trade some square footage for headroom - it's dangerous for anyone 6' or over (which I am).

Despite this being the largest footprint the shop has ever had, it's also the cleanest It's ever been. A few years back, I had it about 60%-75% clear workable space, and the rest was piles and piles of lumber - which spread and took over the whole place like a virus of pine offcuts.

I'm going to head back down while I'm on a roll… (and before I mess up the whole place again). I've got some more sawdust to shovel, (later I'll have 6-8" of snow to shovel). After I get everything all bright and shiny, the last intimidating project, which I hope I don't ignore, will be clearing off the work table and finding homes for all those odd and end things - jars of mixed fasteners and random doo-dads that never had a home. And then I'm building a new (FLAT) work table.

With any luck, I'll have new pictures to post of a shop that just invites lots of new projects, and is easy to keep clean. (which would be a first)


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

scottb said:


> *New Year, "new" shop*
> 
> So, I brought my new lathe home - my belated birthday present!... but being a week before Christmas it was foolish of me to think I'd get any "quality time" with it, let alone down any time in the shop. (Disaster is putting it mildly). Fortunately, I have this week off, so I built a bench for it (and by built, I mean chop down and repurpose the last remaining bits of my original workbench) and set about making a space for it.
> 
> ...


Isn't it just too easy to neglect the clean-up. I sure am guilty.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

scottb said:


> *New Year, "new" shop*
> 
> So, I brought my new lathe home - my belated birthday present!... but being a week before Christmas it was foolish of me to think I'd get any "quality time" with it, let alone down any time in the shop. (Disaster is putting it mildly). Fortunately, I have this week off, so I built a bench for it (and by built, I mean chop down and repurpose the last remaining bits of my original workbench) and set about making a space for it.
> 
> ...


well that sure sounds exciting… and like a lot of work!! 
but it will all pay off in the end and we'll soon be "ooh-ing" and "ahhh-ing" over your projects done on the new lathe.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

scottb said:


> *New Year, "new" shop*
> 
> So, I brought my new lathe home - my belated birthday present!... but being a week before Christmas it was foolish of me to think I'd get any "quality time" with it, let alone down any time in the shop. (Disaster is putting it mildly). Fortunately, I have this week off, so I built a bench for it (and by built, I mean chop down and repurpose the last remaining bits of my original workbench) and set about making a space for it.
> 
> ...


Cool! Have you ever considered raising the house or digging out the floor? ha, I supose it's easier to just slouch around down there…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

scottb said:


> *New Year, "new" shop*
> 
> So, I brought my new lathe home - my belated birthday present!... but being a week before Christmas it was foolish of me to think I'd get any "quality time" with it, let alone down any time in the shop. (Disaster is putting it mildly). Fortunately, I have this week off, so I built a bench for it (and by built, I mean chop down and repurpose the last remaining bits of my original workbench) and set about making a space for it.
> 
> ...


Go - Go - Go

Rah - Rah - Rah.

Did that help Scott.

When You get good at it, I might want to hire you for a week.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

scottb said:


> *New Year, "new" shop*
> 
> So, I brought my new lathe home - my belated birthday present!... but being a week before Christmas it was foolish of me to think I'd get any "quality time" with it, let alone down any time in the shop. (Disaster is putting it mildly). Fortunately, I have this week off, so I built a bench for it (and by built, I mean chop down and repurpose the last remaining bits of my original workbench) and set about making a space for it.
> 
> ...


Can't wait for new pictures!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

scottb said:


> *New Year, "new" shop*
> 
> So, I brought my new lathe home - my belated birthday present!... but being a week before Christmas it was foolish of me to think I'd get any "quality time" with it, let alone down any time in the shop. (Disaster is putting it mildly). Fortunately, I have this week off, so I built a bench for it (and by built, I mean chop down and repurpose the last remaining bits of my original workbench) and set about making a space for it.
> 
> ...


sure Rob, grab a shovel… let me know how it goes. Can you pour new walls too?

actually, I'd prefer a garage if I could fit it in, without shading my yard further.
but for now, I've got more and more floor space!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

scottb said:


> *New Year, "new" shop*
> 
> So, I brought my new lathe home - my belated birthday present!... but being a week before Christmas it was foolish of me to think I'd get any "quality time" with it, let alone down any time in the shop. (Disaster is putting it mildly). Fortunately, I have this week off, so I built a bench for it (and by built, I mean chop down and repurpose the last remaining bits of my original workbench) and set about making a space for it.
> 
> ...


I love the potential of a clean shop.


----------



## IowaWoodcrafter (Mar 29, 2007)

scottb said:


> *New Year, "new" shop*
> 
> So, I brought my new lathe home - my belated birthday present!... but being a week before Christmas it was foolish of me to think I'd get any "quality time" with it, let alone down any time in the shop. (Disaster is putting it mildly). Fortunately, I have this week off, so I built a bench for it (and by built, I mean chop down and repurpose the last remaining bits of my original workbench) and set about making a space for it.
> 
> ...


Scott,

I know the feeling of planning to work in the shop and having it all be eaten up by other activities. I took the entire week of Christmas off expecting to spend at least 30 hours working on projects. I think I managed maybe 5. It seemed like there was always something going on where I had to go somewhere and do something else. I didn't even get a clean shop out of the deal.

Congrats on the new lathe and the "new" shop. Can't wait to see pictures of the shop and the items you turn on the lathe. By the way, what lathe did you buy?


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

scottb said:


> *New Year, "new" shop*
> 
> So, I brought my new lathe home - my belated birthday present!... but being a week before Christmas it was foolish of me to think I'd get any "quality time" with it, let alone down any time in the shop. (Disaster is putting it mildly). Fortunately, I have this week off, so I built a bench for it (and by built, I mean chop down and repurpose the last remaining bits of my original workbench) and set about making a space for it.
> 
> ...


I think I managed an hour or two, getting the bench ready for the lathe (Jet VS) to move out of the dining room. I'm pretty sure it was downstairs before santa came… I've chucked an existing practice piece to show my little one how it works. It's so quiet and doesn't vibrate at all. I may not have to attach it to the bench! - I do intend to use it outside in the summer. Fortunately I didn't get the bigger one - This is one awkward bugger to get down the stairs.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

scottb said:


> *New Year, "new" shop*
> 
> So, I brought my new lathe home - my belated birthday present!... but being a week before Christmas it was foolish of me to think I'd get any "quality time" with it, let alone down any time in the shop. (Disaster is putting it mildly). Fortunately, I have this week off, so I built a bench for it (and by built, I mean chop down and repurpose the last remaining bits of my original workbench) and set about making a space for it.
> 
> ...


Scott we are both in the same time warp. I'm in the process of trying to figure out how I want to lay my new (to be built) cabinets and work surfaces out so I can manage to fit everything in the shop, I had to laugh at your comment about standing and staring - I find myself doing that all the time ). I have plenty of head room - just not floor space. Word to the wise - NEVER build a shop 10 foot wide, that is a bad width - but it's all I could fit in at the time. Good luck Scott, I'll be looking for the pictures to be posted.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*making good on resolutions*

One of the things that was delaying my (failed) 2x4 project was a promise to myself that I would get the shop clean and in working order (or at least organized) before I started any new projects.

Since I work out of two toolboxes I tend to at least know where most of my tools are (up in the car), for the house/shop tools are usually much harder to find. The problem, apart from the entire basement looking much like this table:










Lots of random things without a home, but even more so - piles and piles of offcuts and assorted scrap. 2x, 1x, ply and rough hardwoods. (some of the S4S Cherry, Ipe, etc is under my bed.)

A few gung-ho days during Christmas "vacation" found me having a shop floor! Space I can actually walk on! (as opposed to stepping from clear spot to semi-clear spot, in a death-defying game of twister/hopscotch) One upshot was several bags of kindling.

Another upshot was using the larger pieces of scrap - and remains of my 1st workbench as a 
"good" lumber rack:









Now I have a home for my (from the top down) Oak, oak, and maple. The rack is 2×4's, with approximately 12" 2×4's for the brackets, attached with scrap pieces of ply. I also added a ply shelf under each bracket to hold smaller offcuts. - bits of oak, and the bottoms scraps of hardwood spindles I acquire. Could be poplar, could be maple or birch. no discernible grain (like the hardwood craft wood at the arts/crafts store) Good for practice turning… but I digress. There is also a raised space (cinder blocks) for plywood, furniture grade and better utility grade below.

To the right of the new rack I have more room for other lumber storage, longer pieces and things of lesser quantities. A little walnut, cedar, mahogany, cherry, and the rest of the door turned Thorsen Table.









Other January projects included chopping down my table saw cart. It could (barely) fit under the "counter" that runs along one wall. I decided it was to tall (followed plans to the letter in a magazine article). Now I can easily stow it with the fence, or a sacrificial top attached (which is it's usual state. - until I build a sled).










My other Jan projects included turning the last bits of my old workbench into a lathe stand. - with Lumberjock supplied stock beneath (top shelf, ebony, osage orange, mesquite, Eucalyptus - all from Texas…) Bottom shelf is rescued oak, ash, maple and cherry from the firewood pile.

Building or modifying projects aside, I also got the shop wired for lights, and electricity! I can see! I can turn on the miter saw, table saw and drill press at the same time - without swapping plugs, tripping over extension cords or moving around clip lights. What a difference!

Another aspect of making space, is getting to those projects that have been semi-in the way for years.
I started stripping this door almost 5 years ago but somehow it ended up behind a large stack of lumber, and fell off my radar. Some of the hardest things to see are the ones that are right there.










One last feature of my shop. A natural soothing feature. A water feature. It trickles down the stair wall, and eventually forms a river, draining where the oil tank, or something used to be. not quite 1/4 of the way into the basement. It looks bad from this angle, but this is the extent of it (during a hard rain, or spring thaw). I'm keeping everything off the floor more for cleaning (and no places for the mice to hide) more than the floor wetness.

Hey look - the tables cleaned off! Progress is being made!
At this rate, I'll be ready for my shop inspection... before the summer contest


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

scottb said:


> *making good on resolutions*
> 
> One of the things that was delaying my (failed) 2x4 project was a promise to myself that I would get the shop clean and in working order (or at least organized) before I started any new projects.
> 
> ...


I don't know if I would take that bet Scott.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

scottb said:


> *making good on resolutions*
> 
> One of the things that was delaying my (failed) 2x4 project was a promise to myself that I would get the shop clean and in working order (or at least organized) before I started any new projects.
> 
> ...


Nobody should take that bet, least of all me… but I'm really anxious to have a space to work and move in. not a space to have to clear space to use each time. Of course, I'll then have to develop some good habits about putting things back where they belong, and not just letting them pile up, or push them to the side.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

scottb said:


> *making good on resolutions*
> 
> One of the things that was delaying my (failed) 2x4 project was a promise to myself that I would get the shop clean and in working order (or at least organized) before I started any new projects.
> 
> ...


Hi Scott,

It is difficult to develop habits like this. But it appears as if you are making progress and I am sure that Debbie is ready to pencil you into her calendar.

By the way if you are concerned about the water here is a reference for you: www.basementwaterproof.com/

I used this system on a house I used to own. It basically consists of hollow plastic baseboard which has holes on the back side that you epoxy to the floor along the wall and to each other (I believe they come in 8' lengths). They simply collect the water and channel it to a drainage point. I really don't remember the cost (besides it been a few years) but they weren't very expensive (translate that to mean I am cheap) but dealing with the epoxy is somewhat messy. It is a two part epoxy and has the consistency of roofing tar when mixed. Somewhat messy to spread over the baseboard but it held up for over 15 years until I sold the house.

Just a thought. It would help you gain some floor space.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

scottb said:


> *making good on resolutions*
> 
> One of the things that was delaying my (failed) 2x4 project was a promise to myself that I would get the shop clean and in working order (or at least organized) before I started any new projects.
> 
> ...


Looking good. You gotta tame that river.

I got a lot of organizng done with a cheezy book on tape playing. I recommend it.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

scottb said:


> *making good on resolutions*
> 
> One of the things that was delaying my (failed) 2x4 project was a promise to myself that I would get the shop clean and in working order (or at least organized) before I started any new projects.
> 
> ...


Hey Scott, A clean shop is an unused shop. The river has to go though….that could make for an ugly slip hazard. Thanks for the post, fun reading.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

scottb said:


> *making good on resolutions*
> 
> One of the things that was delaying my (failed) 2x4 project was a promise to myself that I would get the shop clean and in working order (or at least organized) before I started any new projects.
> 
> ...


That's one mighty fine mess you started out with!

Good to see you're making progress.

I'm looking forward to that shop inspection!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

scottb said:


> *making good on resolutions*
> 
> One of the things that was delaying my (failed) 2x4 project was a promise to myself that I would get the shop clean and in working order (or at least organized) before I started any new projects.
> 
> ...


If a clean shop is unused, then mine is very USED.

There already is a channel - I'll have to film it from the other side to show it, it basically follows the walkway - and fortunately reminds me to keep the space *into* the shop clear. It's all the dripping off the roof, and the snow piling up on the side of house (driveway). If we stay put, I'm redoing the driveway to slope away just enough, and putting up a gutter.

Fear not for a slip hazard, the floor is about as smooth as old pavement. I'd love to epoxy the floor to make it easier to sweep up, that would be a slip hazard waiting to happen… but still. I might look into some sort of drainage. Thanks for the suggestion, having a stone foundation I sort of automatically don't consider solutions aimed at concrete walls, but I should.

I've gotta get more books on tape, I've nearly caught up on my podcasts - and it looks like I've got a couple more "free" days this week. My family might see their daddy this weekend afterall!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

scottb said:


> *making good on resolutions*
> 
> One of the things that was delaying my (failed) 2x4 project was a promise to myself that I would get the shop clean and in working order (or at least organized) before I started any new projects.
> 
> ...


Scott, The progress is looking good. Sure we will see more pictures of how good it looks in the coming months.

CtL


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

scottb said:


> *making good on resolutions*
> 
> One of the things that was delaying my (failed) 2x4 project was a promise to myself that I would get the shop clean and in working order (or at least organized) before I started any new projects.
> 
> ...


Scott,
Deb and I will fire up the tour bus whenever you say the word. I'm only doing one a month now, but your shop would certainly be a special issue. Maybe after seeing your transformation I can get a remediation review of my own sad chapter of the MsDebbieP Shop Tour and Inspection. ;^D


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

scottb said:


> *making good on resolutions*
> 
> One of the things that was delaying my (failed) 2x4 project was a promise to myself that I would get the shop clean and in working order (or at least organized) before I started any new projects.
> 
> ...


I'm ready! 
I'm very impressed with the work you've done!! Wow.. inspiring.

(Hey, Karson.. I see that you will be passing me soon with comment numbers.)


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

scottb said:


> *making good on resolutions*
> 
> One of the things that was delaying my (failed) 2x4 project was a promise to myself that I would get the shop clean and in working order (or at least organized) before I started any new projects.
> 
> ...


Water feature! Cool or rather cold I bet at this time of year. Keep on going, I'm always pleasantly surprised what a good cleaning/re-org can do for the shop.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*strip tease*

Almost 5 years back, my wife and I figured out how we'd like to remodel our bedroom. (we had chosen the smaller bedroom, closest to the bathroom, via an adjoining room. Leaving the larger bedroom for the office, company, and eventually, children.

Our parents all said we should take the larger room, but with my wife's handicap (and not wearing her lower leg braces at night) - a shorter "commute" is better. Besides, if you shut the door to the adjoining room, It was more like a Master Bedroom suite. We liked it. Apart from being tired and bored with the white walls and off white trim or our roughly 12×12 cozy space.

We moved into the "real" MBR, and then the implements of destruction started swinging. Pulling down the drywall on the walls and ceiling (which looked about to fail), tearing everything down to the studs. I had a nice (Large) pile of debris out the window to the backyard by noon on Saturday, day one of our vacation.

As luck would have it, our little one (about 6 months old at the time) got sick. She wasn't much of a complainer - she's always been a trooper - just really sleepy. Progress was halted to 2 hour spurts between naps.

Insulating and drywall took me the rest of the week! I was almost back to work before I started putting up a bead-board ceiling. - on the diagonal because I obviously like to punish myself - I didn't have a mitersaw at the time - a fact that was quickly remedied. This extended time found us getting used to, and actually beginning to prefer the real master bedroom.

The problem now was - rather than the plan with a plate rail, dark red paint above, a faux leather treatment below, wood ceiling, stripped doors and new windows (that actually open), what would we do to turn that into a little girls room once she outgrew her cradle?

Well, we figured we could take our time, and we did… ultimately we found our plan. and the room found me working on it for a half-day or two, most weekends. Nearly a year's worth of weekends up in there (between naps and errands) My daughter actually thought it was MY room. The ceiling was NOT a one man job. Also my first attempt at Crown molding, built in closet shelves and so forth….




Ok now your asking, why is this part of my basement series? (Sorry about the rambling back story)

*The closet door.*

We decided on stripping the old, dinged and hopefully not damaged (and hopefully original) door to my closet - to match the wood trim in what was supposed to be OUR room.










I generally hate painting wood and painted trim, and I was trying to keep with the feel of the house, but eventually agreed that white trim would look best in the room we were desiging for our little girl to grow up in.










Problem is I had already started stripping what looked to be a nice Oak door. Painting that would be a crime!..

Well, the door was neglected (as in left alone to rest in the basement) long enough, and when I got back to stripping it today (so i could get it OUT of my shop) so I wouldn't have to paint over the caked on stripper, I noticed it wasn't oak, but rather the same nice OLD pine I used for my Thorsen Table (an exterior door). The rails and stiles have nice straight grain, but the panels are mismatched. There are also some poor older repairs from years of shrinking and swelling - fillers in joints, as well as some gouges from when I started the stripping process.










Yep, a fresh coat of stripper, some scraping tomorrow morning. Then a nice coat of white to match my daughters trim.

I wonder though, will she mind having a door on her closet after all these years? Will I have to start checking for monsters?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

scottb said:


> *strip tease*
> 
> Almost 5 years back, my wife and I figured out how we'd like to remodel our bedroom. (we had chosen the smaller bedroom, closest to the bathroom, via an adjoining room. Leaving the larger bedroom for the office, company, and eventually, children.
> 
> ...


haha does she remember having a door on her closet? 

another "checkmark" waiting to happen and that will be off your to-do list. Woo hoo


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

scottb said:


> *strip tease*
> 
> Almost 5 years back, my wife and I figured out how we'd like to remodel our bedroom. (we had chosen the smaller bedroom, closest to the bathroom, via an adjoining room. Leaving the larger bedroom for the office, company, and eventually, children.
> 
> ...


If you have to, just mount a bell on the outside of the door as a "monster detector"


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

scottb said:


> *strip tease*
> 
> Almost 5 years back, my wife and I figured out how we'd like to remodel our bedroom. (we had chosen the smaller bedroom, closest to the bathroom, via an adjoining room. Leaving the larger bedroom for the office, company, and eventually, children.
> 
> ...


Never had the door there, I removed it when it was My closet. Once the room was hers she'd actually spend a lot of time playing in there with her stuffed animals. There's a nice little kid sized space to the side of the doorway.

I like the bell idea. that's great.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

scottb said:


> *strip tease*
> 
> Almost 5 years back, my wife and I figured out how we'd like to remodel our bedroom. (we had chosen the smaller bedroom, closest to the bathroom, via an adjoining room. Leaving the larger bedroom for the office, company, and eventually, children.
> 
> ...


Scott,

The room is gorgeous. I love the beadboard ceiling. I have never had the courage to attempt this but I really like the look.

Closet doors just get in the way at this age anyhow. There attention span is so short that they move from one toy to another so leaving the closet open just facilitates putting the toys up and gives her some "personal space".


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

scottb said:


> *strip tease*
> 
> Almost 5 years back, my wife and I figured out how we'd like to remodel our bedroom. (we had chosen the smaller bedroom, closest to the bathroom, via an adjoining room. Leaving the larger bedroom for the office, company, and eventually, children.
> 
> ...


Good job Scott. (I frankly don't want to ever refinish another thing, but I am sure I will.) It always amazes me how long these remodeling things take. Congrats at the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

scottb said:


> *strip tease*
> 
> Almost 5 years back, my wife and I figured out how we'd like to remodel our bedroom. (we had chosen the smaller bedroom, closest to the bathroom, via an adjoining room. Leaving the larger bedroom for the office, company, and eventually, children.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
We love the room, and wanted to do something she wouldn't outgrow for a LONG time. There was evidence of bead-board ceiling under the sheetrock in the downstairs bathroom. so there is a historical precident for it in the house, plus we pre-date sheetrock by a couple years! I was determined not to sheetrock the ceiling, I'm sure the bead-board was more work, but it was also easier to handle - oh, and the knots give her something neat to look at too!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

scottb said:


> *strip tease*
> 
> Almost 5 years back, my wife and I figured out how we'd like to remodel our bedroom. (we had chosen the smaller bedroom, closest to the bathroom, via an adjoining room. Leaving the larger bedroom for the office, company, and eventually, children.
> 
> ...


Great Job Scottt. You know that fine whisky and fine cheese takes time to age. the same is true with woodworking projects. I like for my cherry to age fully before i give away my cherry projects.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

scottb said:


> *strip tease*
> 
> Almost 5 years back, my wife and I figured out how we'd like to remodel our bedroom. (we had chosen the smaller bedroom, closest to the bathroom, via an adjoining room. Leaving the larger bedroom for the office, company, and eventually, children.
> 
> ...


Ha. I think I remember seeing that door in "Monsters Inc.". Glad you are getting another item off the list. Always a good thing.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*A first - a "Daddy Day" in the shop!*










My little one (5) was excited to work on a project or two with me for her room. I was hoping to keep her entertained enough to draw or something, while I spent some time, hopefully, finishing the stripping job on her closet door. (I spent a few hours on that yesterday, got more done in the first 1/2 hour than the following 2.5, but that's another blog.)

When the room was ours (and I'll have to search far and wide for a real before picture), the entrance way was a little tunnel - as defined by the red lines. You see, an earlier alteration to the floorplan moved the entrance from the current Master Bedroom, to the closet of the adjoining room. Approximately a 6' wide by 2' deep space, but they turned into a tunnel, blocking off the sides and top with drywall. It wasn't until we moved an outlet that we discovered the "wasted space" in the wall that was totally finished, floor, drywall (or plaster), and paint. Odd.










Eventually I knocked down the drywall, a few studs, and opened up the entryway, turning the remains of one side of the boarded over closet into built in shelving.










Our bedroom would have had two closets - if not for the room switch. Not that this was a bad proposition for a girl to grow into. I always planned to put in custom shelving on the opposite wall. A nice spot for the TV, books and such. Now that we're talking about downsizing, I'm less into customizing and more into finishing what I've only taken to 70-90%.

With the demolition of that wall, there was an exposed heating pipe, where the baseboard register went from one room to the next. After nearly five years, I decided I'd finally get around to "covering" it. So this morning we went down into the shop, and built a pedestal for her current (white melamine prefab - no I didn't buy it) bookshelf to sit upon. Now you can't see the ugly pipe and it looks more like an intentional custom built in!










I still have to make a grill front to conceal the pipe at the worm's eye view (you could still see the lathe if, say you fell) but from anyones normal vantage point It looks great. I think I'm also going to take the cardboard" back off the bookshelf and attach something made with beadboard to further enhance the custom look, and perhaps attach a real wooden top. But for now, it's complete enough for me. One more think off the to-do list! (a stale item on the to-do list at that.)

Good job Sweetie, thanks for your help. We've filled in a previously unused corner of your room, cleared up some floorspace (made room for your closet door) and earned a "coffee" break. (Lets not count the times we went up and down two flights of stairs).










- You might have noticed, among the sketches, measurements and such in the first picture, she was drawing her cocoa and marshmallows. Even as excited as she was to spend part of the day "working" with me, she still has her priorities.


----------



## tpastore (Dec 14, 2007)

scottb said:


> *A first - a "Daddy Day" in the shop!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 5 year old who loves to design and build projects too. We had decided to make a loft bed so he "drafted" the entire thing down to the turned legs and paint scheme using crayons. To give him a feel for design, I modeled it in 3D AutoCAD. (Mechanical Desktop) He turned to me and just said "Why dont you teach me this computer game so I can design the bed myself" I guess having two mechanical engineers as parents has him wanting to know CAD early.

Nice job wrapping up the honey-do list. All that and you still have the long weekend to play!

Tim


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

scottb said:


> *A first - a "Daddy Day" in the shop!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Stuff!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

scottb said:


> *A first - a "Daddy Day" in the shop!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scott,

This is a nice blog. I am glad to see you involved your daughter in these projects. I am sure that she enjoyed helping you as well.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

scottb said:


> *A first - a "Daddy Day" in the shop!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaaaaaaaaaw 
question: did I read it right? You are depriving your daughter from having a second closet? One that she could dedicate to shoes??

Tim: that's awesome-teach me that computer game

Keep passing on the woodworking skills, parents!! Well done


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

scottb said:


> *A first - a "Daddy Day" in the shop!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's just something about having the little ones around while you're building stuff, isn't there?

Good blog


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

scottb said:


> *A first - a "Daddy Day" in the shop!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, you missed that Deb. We "found" unused space on the floor plan, and turned it into a built in closet shelving.

Previous owners eliminated the closet by turning it into a passageway. and sealing off what could have been useful space.

I still know there is a "dead zone" under the attic stairs, was going to be a roll out for the computer junk and all it's accessories - BEFORE we got the laptop.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

scottb said:


> *A first - a "Daddy Day" in the shop!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but you lose the laptop every time you stand up… looking good, especially the hot cocoa.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

scottb said:


> *A first - a "Daddy Day" in the shop!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, she liked using the "tool mug" on her break.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

scottb said:


> *A first - a "Daddy Day" in the shop!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love her look too, she looks like Snoopy in his World War II flying ace get up..


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

scottb said:


> *A first - a "Daddy Day" in the shop!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll bet it's slightly harder to lose a pencil when it's painted up like your daughter's. Great post and pics, Scott.


----------



## roosterscoop (Oct 12, 2006)

scottb said:


> *A first - a "Daddy Day" in the shop!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics and blog Scott. Someday she'll be able to build her own stuff with the knowledge she learns now. Looks like she has some good industrial saftey goggles, good practice.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*jigs jigs jigs*

This morning I finally got around to making a sled for my tablesaw. Thanks Niki! great plans. easier to follow than the 2 or 3 others I'd been eyeing, but never got around to making. I expected this to take all morning - and despite spending a LOT of time trying to get a perfect fit with the runners everything went together quite well. I even added a box (half of a hexagonal column wrap) on the back as an added safety measure.










Never mind the arrow I drew on, that was a reminder to me that there was a little slop in the fit, and how to push it when using it.., but I fixed it and now it rides nice and true.

How does it cut? Awesome! I don't even trust my miter box for cuts this square!

I'd been holding off on making my next box project for this sled, which I rough dimensioned this afternoon. The irony is that I finally got this jig made now that my table saw seems to be on it's last legs. - It still runs just fine - whether it's turned on or not! Needs to get me some sort of "off" switch rigged, as a new table saw isn't as forthcoming as I would like (The visit from the Tax fairy wasn't as nice as we'd been hoping)

So, so keep myself, and my shop humming, I put some scrap to work, and saved myself a bunch of cash…

Here's my "wolverine grinding jig:"









My gouges have never sharpened so well - or consistently!

and here's my pen blank drilling jig:


















I'd originally made this for my (all but useless) mini drill press… but as I realized it didn't have enough quill travel, I modified this for the Shopsmith. I had issues with the first couple of blanks breaking (well exploding). A couple of thin shims and a clamp to hold it shut (rather than relying on myself to hold it shut) took care of that. (Too bad I lost my only bloodwood and blackwood blanks from Karson ;( Why oh why didn't I test it on scrap first?! Initially I thought the blanks might have had a crack, but I've solved the problem - I was able to salvage a couple of the blanks that cracked. Those turned out nicely. as for the first two… I'll have to pick some up at my semi-local hardwood supplier, or trade for 'em again in the next round of the "travelling pen swap". (Or maybe now for some Bamboo blanks?)

Anywho… who needs fancy jigs, when you have a shop full of scrap, a couple of clamps, and your fellow LJ's to inspire!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

scottb said:


> *jigs jigs jigs*
> 
> This morning I finally got around to making a sled for my tablesaw. Thanks Niki! great plans. easier to follow than the 2 or 3 others I'd been eyeing, but never got around to making. I expected this to take all morning - and despite spending a LOT of time trying to get a perfect fit with the runners everything went together quite well. I even added a box (half of a hexagonal column wrap) on the back as an added safety measure.
> 
> ...


That sled really needs that safety thing at the back! Good job on all of them.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

scottb said:


> *jigs jigs jigs*
> 
> This morning I finally got around to making a sled for my tablesaw. Thanks Niki! great plans. easier to follow than the 2 or 3 others I'd been eyeing, but never got around to making. I expected this to take all morning - and despite spending a LOT of time trying to get a perfect fit with the runners everything went together quite well. I even added a box (half of a hexagonal column wrap) on the back as an added safety measure.
> 
> ...


yep. I can cut 5/4 stock with some safety zone to spare.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

scottb said:


> *jigs jigs jigs*
> 
> This morning I finally got around to making a sled for my tablesaw. Thanks Niki! great plans. easier to follow than the 2 or 3 others I'd been eyeing, but never got around to making. I expected this to take all morning - and despite spending a LOT of time trying to get a perfect fit with the runners everything went together quite well. I even added a box (half of a hexagonal column wrap) on the back as an added safety measure.
> 
> ...


Hi Scott,

That is one nice sled. I have one of these on my to do list (among many others) but I do like the guard on the back.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

scottb said:


> *jigs jigs jigs*
> 
> This morning I finally got around to making a sled for my tablesaw. Thanks Niki! great plans. easier to follow than the 2 or 3 others I'd been eyeing, but never got around to making. I expected this to take all morning - and despite spending a LOT of time trying to get a perfect fit with the runners everything went together quite well. I even added a box (half of a hexagonal column wrap) on the back as an added safety measure.
> 
> ...


I like the pen blank jig. I've never seen one of those before.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

scottb said:


> *jigs jigs jigs*
> 
> This morning I finally got around to making a sled for my tablesaw. Thanks Niki! great plans. easier to follow than the 2 or 3 others I'd been eyeing, but never got around to making. I expected this to take all morning - and despite spending a LOT of time trying to get a perfect fit with the runners everything went together quite well. I even added a box (half of a hexagonal column wrap) on the back as an added safety measure.
> 
> ...


Jigs are so important. Your's look great!


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

scottb said:


> *jigs jigs jigs*
> 
> This morning I finally got around to making a sled for my tablesaw. Thanks Niki! great plans. easier to follow than the 2 or 3 others I'd been eyeing, but never got around to making. I expected this to take all morning - and despite spending a LOT of time trying to get a perfect fit with the runners everything went together quite well. I even added a box (half of a hexagonal column wrap) on the back as an added safety measure.
> 
> ...


A shop without 'Jigs' is like driving a car without power steering (if you are old enough to have done that). And of course I like any jig with a safety feature.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

scottb said:


> *jigs jigs jigs*
> 
> This morning I finally got around to making a sled for my tablesaw. Thanks Niki! great plans. easier to follow than the 2 or 3 others I'd been eyeing, but never got around to making. I expected this to take all morning - and despite spending a LOT of time trying to get a perfect fit with the runners everything went together quite well. I even added a box (half of a hexagonal column wrap) on the back as an added safety measure.
> 
> ...


pre-powersteering, and rolling down the window for "A/C"? I vaguely recall such times.

another good attachment to the safety box on the sled would be a clear acrylic top - to keep that from acting like a chimney directing sawdust right in your face. I've seen another version of this sled with a piece of plexi connecting the back and front fence as even more protection from fingers/eyes along the cutting line.

Kevin, the Pen jig is similar, though simpler than the $50 automatic centering ones you can pick up from the Pen turning supply catalogs. I'm using a hinged piece of wood to double for the clamping - and manually finding center (and straight) by lining up the table with the drill bit. - hence drilling all the same size/dame diameter pieces at one time. Unless I get into heavy production mode, it'll fit the bill for the foreseeable future. (If only I can convince my wife to let me spend the $50 I saved on that, and whatever the going rate is on the gouge sharpening jig


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

scottb said:


> *jigs jigs jigs*
> 
> This morning I finally got around to making a sled for my tablesaw. Thanks Niki! great plans. easier to follow than the 2 or 3 others I'd been eyeing, but never got around to making. I expected this to take all morning - and despite spending a LOT of time trying to get a perfect fit with the runners everything went together quite well. I even added a box (half of a hexagonal column wrap) on the back as an added safety measure.
> 
> ...


Scott, I have a couple of jigs for pen making that you could make fairly easily. I will try to get some pictures of them and post them for you tomorrow. One is for drilling the blanks and the other is for pressing the parts together. I've made a TON of pens with them and they work like a charm. Best part is the cost - other than the wood you would only have to buy a pair of small hinges and a 1/2" or so copper end cap. I'll try to post them tomorrow for you.


----------



## pyromedic602 (Feb 20, 2008)

scottb said:


> *jigs jigs jigs*
> 
> This morning I finally got around to making a sled for my tablesaw. Thanks Niki! great plans. easier to follow than the 2 or 3 others I'd been eyeing, but never got around to making. I expected this to take all morning - and despite spending a LOT of time trying to get a perfect fit with the runners everything went together quite well. I even added a box (half of a hexagonal column wrap) on the back as an added safety measure.
> 
> ...


I really like the sled. I need to build one myself but have not came up with anything that I like for use on my shopsmith. I think I will use your design and modify slightly.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

scottb said:


> *jigs jigs jigs*
> 
> This morning I finally got around to making a sled for my tablesaw. Thanks Niki! great plans. easier to follow than the 2 or 3 others I'd been eyeing, but never got around to making. I expected this to take all morning - and despite spending a LOT of time trying to get a perfect fit with the runners everything went together quite well. I even added a box (half of a hexagonal column wrap) on the back as an added safety measure.
> 
> ...


I just made a project similar to yours, good job! I like the red tape idea I am/was planning to use red paint to do the same thing but your idea is good.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

scottb said:


> *jigs jigs jigs*
> 
> This morning I finally got around to making a sled for my tablesaw. Thanks Niki! great plans. easier to follow than the 2 or 3 others I'd been eyeing, but never got around to making. I expected this to take all morning - and despite spending a LOT of time trying to get a perfect fit with the runners everything went together quite well. I even added a box (half of a hexagonal column wrap) on the back as an added safety measure.
> 
> ...


Jigtacular! Thanks for sharing. Gotta love a good, useful jig (or 3).


----------



## roosterscoop (Oct 12, 2006)

scottb said:


> *jigs jigs jigs*
> 
> This morning I finally got around to making a sled for my tablesaw. Thanks Niki! great plans. easier to follow than the 2 or 3 others I'd been eyeing, but never got around to making. I expected this to take all morning - and despite spending a LOT of time trying to get a perfect fit with the runners everything went together quite well. I even added a box (half of a hexagonal column wrap) on the back as an added safety measure.
> 
> ...


Jigs it make a shop good as Milk it does the body good. keep on jiggin. jig on jiggin

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*moving on up*

I've been long in need of a decent drill press. Trying to get a bench top model with decent quill travel - for drilling out pen blanks, without getting another cheap one to replace the VERY cheap one I have. I don't think I need, or want something so large as a floor model. The capacity seems great, horsepower certainly outstrips the rubberband motor on the $30 POS I bought online (before I knew better). But we're in a rental, and I shouldn't bolt anything to the floor. Oh the options…

But in a world of options, more is sometimes just more. More can confuse and lead to no decision at all.

For years, In my cramped low ceilinged basement (check out my shop tour video) I made do with my Shopsmith in horizontal boring mode. The table would deflect a little, but if I was careful I managed to have a high success rate drilling pen blanks - unfortunately the success seemed inverse to the rarity of the wood being drilled. I lost most of my Osage, Blood and Black wood, but the oak, maple and other local woods never had a problem. Oh irony!

Horizontal mode wasn't convenient, fast, or seemingly safe for drilling plugs so I needed to resort to the other drill press for that task. It could manage it, but it took a LONG time, and tended to slow down the cutter to a snails pace, if not stop completely. Unsurprisingly the motor started to smell like it was burning out, and I've finally (having temporary access to a dumpster) decided to retire it. Unceremoniously.

Over the months/years, I'd been looking at different models, wishing I could find something in between two random models, or a bench top one from Steel City (With it's 6" of quill travel!). The big box stores near me seemed to have a couple of OK options before Christmas, but now seem to be stocking smaller capacity ones than I remember.

Last Nov, just after we moved, my wife gave me the go ahead to pick out a new one for my birthday. Thinking I could get something for about $200. I did too… but $300 seems to be the magic price point for the models I'd consider taking home… and so I've been watching for sales, clearances, and/or new models to hit the shelves.

I've also been waiting to see if the table saw was going to "self-retire" itself first and I'd get myself a "real" one of those instead. Yeah, my drill press and tablesaw were under $100 combined, brand new. And while they were fine for the newby hobbyist, I knew it wouldn't be long before the scope of my projects would outgrow their capacities, and I wasn't even a woodworker yet… almost 9 years later I'm still making do, and am really pining for some muscle and accuracy in the shop. At the very least I'd love a table saw that always turns on when you flip the switch, (which it usually does) and turn off (which it stopped doing a year ago.)

New house, new shop, new tools, right?

Figuring a drive across state (on a holiday weekend ;( ) to Woodcraft was in the cards, I took one last look at the LJ reviews to decide if maybe going to Sears or the BORG would save me some time, and fit the bill. (And save me the temptation of dropping a boatload of cash on more pen kits, and random things I just remembered I also "need")

The Craftsman seemed not the way to go. The benchtop Jet was a good contender, as was the floor standing Ridgid. Then I noticed a couple write ups about people using their Shopsmiths as drill presses, even buying one for use as a dedicated drill press. Other online sources claim it to be just about the best option for a woodworker as drill presses go. hmmm…

I bought my Shopsmith several years ago, primarily for use as a lathe. But never was able to use it properly as a drill press. Low ceiling at the hold house prevented the possibility. I wonder if the issues in horizontal mode will carry over to vertical… one way to find out, and a walk across the driveway sure beats a drive across the state any day. I also supposed that spending a couple of bucks on replacement parts, if I can find them, also trumps buying a new piece of machinery that I'd have to find room for.

Turn a knob here, tighten a couple levers there. and lift (wow that sucker is heavy). Hey, the table does sit tight. The problem was more with the jigs having a little too much slop. - easy fix now that I look at it. Nice.

First to test drilling out some oak face grain plugs. Banged out six of them pretty quick - without even clamping down the board - Oh what a difference having a big table and a fence! Now to test some pen blanks. 7mm into bamboo. Perfect.

Next test, I dug out all the bits and things for pen making, and made a board to keep them all organized in. All of the holes drilled nice and tight with no apparent runout. In fact the holes are so snug, that most of the bits will only fit into the holes head first. The shafts - which presumably are the same diameter, if not thousandths of an inch bigger, won't fit!










I spent so much time with a vertically challenged shop, with it's own spacial challenges, I got locked into certain habits and particular modes of thinking. Funny how we so often cannot see the very things we already have.

The beauty of realizing I already have the "new" drill press I've needed. Priceless. The realization that I can now add the money for the "new drill press" to a better new table saw, even more priceless!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

scottb said:


> *moving on up*
> 
> I've been long in need of a decent drill press. Trying to get a bench top model with decent quill travel - for drilling out pen blanks, without getting another cheap one to replace the VERY cheap one I have. I don't think I need, or want something so large as a floor model. The capacity seems great, horsepower certainly outstrips the rubberband motor on the $30 POS I bought online (before I knew better). But we're in a rental, and I shouldn't bolt anything to the floor. Oh the options…
> 
> ...


good blog


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

scottb said:


> *moving on up*
> 
> I've been long in need of a decent drill press. Trying to get a bench top model with decent quill travel - for drilling out pen blanks, without getting another cheap one to replace the VERY cheap one I have. I don't think I need, or want something so large as a floor model. The capacity seems great, horsepower certainly outstrips the rubberband motor on the $30 POS I bought online (before I knew better). But we're in a rental, and I shouldn't bolt anything to the floor. Oh the options…
> 
> ...


that Shopsmith looks like a neat tool, especially as a drill press. Looks real precise.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

scottb said:


> *moving on up*
> 
> I've been long in need of a decent drill press. Trying to get a bench top model with decent quill travel - for drilling out pen blanks, without getting another cheap one to replace the VERY cheap one I have. I don't think I need, or want something so large as a floor model. The capacity seems great, horsepower certainly outstrips the rubberband motor on the $30 POS I bought online (before I knew better). But we're in a rental, and I shouldn't bolt anything to the floor. Oh the options…
> 
> ...


Scott: Great setup.


----------



## PflugervilleSteve (Jan 26, 2010)

scottb said:


> *moving on up*
> 
> I've been long in need of a decent drill press. Trying to get a bench top model with decent quill travel - for drilling out pen blanks, without getting another cheap one to replace the VERY cheap one I have. I don't think I need, or want something so large as a floor model. The capacity seems great, horsepower certainly outstrips the rubberband motor on the $30 POS I bought online (before I knew better). But we're in a rental, and I shouldn't bolt anything to the floor. Oh the options…
> 
> ...


The Stones said it - 
"You can't always get what you want
But if you try sometimes you might find
You get what you need"

So many time in life what we need is right under our noses. Glad you found a way to make that Shopsmith work for you! Things sure have come a long way from that initial basement river space


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

scottb said:


> *moving on up*
> 
> I've been long in need of a decent drill press. Trying to get a bench top model with decent quill travel - for drilling out pen blanks, without getting another cheap one to replace the VERY cheap one I have. I don't think I need, or want something so large as a floor model. The capacity seems great, horsepower certainly outstrips the rubberband motor on the $30 POS I bought online (before I knew better). But we're in a rental, and I shouldn't bolt anything to the floor. Oh the options…
> 
> ...


And.. now you can always wear that top hat you've been wanting to try… Great "thinking-above-the-ceiling". Glad that your shop is re-shaping up.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*Clearing the air*

My grandfather had been holding onto some hand-me-down tools and equipment until I was ready for it. (read - had the space for it, as in moved out of that basement I started serious woodworking in).

And finally, after walking around it since Fathers' Day. This weekend I finally got around to ceiling mounting this puppy!










As I was building the cage for it - 2×4 and some offcuts of oak treads. it occured to me to make use of the space on the sides…. As I have the headroom now, and this is directly over the tablesaw (who's outfeed table doubles as a work surface) what better spot to hang some clamps from?

In the old shop, I'd expected to make a downdraft table or somesuch with one of these in it… and that thinking is still evident in my shop plans. It's so hard to think vertically, when I spent so much time planning and devising in a severely vertically challenged obstacle course of a space. I debated putting this up at all, but I expect it'll do the most good where it is. UP off the floor. UP overhead, and I've got a box of filters that came with to boot!










Headroom. At present, I think my "helper" would nearly be able to touch the floor joists overhead in the old basement shop - the ones I kept hitting my head on.

I'm happy to inherit some things from my grandfathers old shop, I just wish I could have avoided inheriting his organizational skills too.
Now I know the table saw is under there somewhere…


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

scottb said:


> *Clearing the air*
> 
> My grandfather had been holding onto some hand-me-down tools and equipment until I was ready for it. (read - had the space for it, as in moved out of that basement I started serious woodworking in).
> 
> ...


Nice filter installation. Also, I can tell that little girl has her dad wrapped around her thumb. Not that I'm any better.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

scottb said:


> *Clearing the air*
> 
> My grandfather had been holding onto some hand-me-down tools and equipment until I was ready for it. (read - had the space for it, as in moved out of that basement I started serious woodworking in).
> 
> ...


Nice..but sheesh..get that girl a hard hat… Just kidding, my shop has the same look… well, almost..


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

scottb said:


> *Clearing the air*
> 
> My grandfather had been holding onto some hand-me-down tools and equipment until I was ready for it. (read - had the space for it, as in moved out of that basement I started serious woodworking in).
> 
> ...


Nice Scott. With that color is should be able to be found.

Even if you make your piles to the ceiling.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

scottb said:


> *Clearing the air*
> 
> My grandfather had been holding onto some hand-me-down tools and equipment until I was ready for it. (read - had the space for it, as in moved out of that basement I started serious woodworking in).
> 
> ...


Looks good !

Here's to your health


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

scottb said:


> *Clearing the air*
> 
> My grandfather had been holding onto some hand-me-down tools and equipment until I was ready for it. (read - had the space for it, as in moved out of that basement I started serious woodworking in).
> 
> ...


looks good , butget your lovely girl a hard hat if gone store clamps there

Dennis


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

scottb said:


> *Clearing the air*
> 
> My grandfather had been holding onto some hand-me-down tools and equipment until I was ready for it. (read - had the space for it, as in moved out of that basement I started serious woodworking in).
> 
> ...


If you look real close you can see a girl holding her thumb in the air. It's one of those trick pictures. It is coming along.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

scottb said:


> *Clearing the air*
> 
> My grandfather had been holding onto some hand-me-down tools and equipment until I was ready for it. (read - had the space for it, as in moved out of that basement I started serious woodworking in).
> 
> ...


You will enjoy having this filtration system in place, mine really helps when it is hung overhead like yours.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

scottb said:


> *Clearing the air*
> 
> My grandfather had been holding onto some hand-me-down tools and equipment until I was ready for it. (read - had the space for it, as in moved out of that basement I started serious woodworking in).
> 
> ...


You can never have too much air filtration in a shop. I have jet system and feel that another one would also help. I just found a squirrel cage fan on craigslist and am planning on building a box for it and fit it with the 12×24 filters my jet uses. I am confused about what you said about mounting a puppy. That sounds a little weird. I have a mounted speckle trout and used to have a mounted deer head years ago…but a puppy ?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

scottb said:


> *Clearing the air*
> 
> My grandfather had been holding onto some hand-me-down tools and equipment until I was ready for it. (read - had the space for it, as in moved out of that basement I started serious woodworking in).
> 
> ...


sweet


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

scottb said:


> *Clearing the air*
> 
> My grandfather had been holding onto some hand-me-down tools and equipment until I was ready for it. (read - had the space for it, as in moved out of that basement I started serious woodworking in).
> 
> ...


I need one of those. My daughter has me wrapped around my finger to, and she is 30..


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

*Setting up shop, again.*

3rd shop in under 3 years, and the space just keeps getting better!

At least potentially. (Yeah, the quick move has left things in a bit of a state.)










My first shop started from scratch. Evolving on its own in the basement with lots of obstacles, not the least of which being a mere six feet of headroom. But it saw lots of growth and changes over time.

A couple years back I moved above ground, and got way more headroom in the garage when we moved. Granted I had to share space with the lawnmower, bikes and implements of yard destruction that were previously relegated to the shed (That, ironically was more than 1/2 full of lumber.)

This month, I find myself inhabiting a new, slightly bigger garage with even more headroom, ready to be insulated and configured however I want. The previous shop already had built in shelving and workbenches built in on every wall surface. Some of it practical, some less so. But, we knew we wouldn't be staying put too long, so I made the best of it.

So with a new garage, with more headroom, and less on the walls (and a full, rather than partial loft overhead), now I can create the storage and shop furniture I really want!

But now that I'm not crouching down to avoid hitting my head, dancing around poles, lolly columns and ladders, or squirreling away lumber in all the hard to reach nooks and crannies… what do I really want?

Well, I'm excited to see if the third time is the charm, or at least how things evolve from here. I'm also pretty determined to turn all this wood into projects so I don't have to lug it around for a fourth move - whenever that may be. But until then, things need to be shuffled around a bit as I find/make the homes for them… but first, lets get this place insulated so I'm not suffering, or absent, come winter.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

scottb said:


> *Setting up shop, again.*
> 
> 3rd shop in under 3 years, and the space just keeps getting better!
> 
> ...


I like all the natural light…Looks like a good beginning…thanks for sharing.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

scottb said:


> *Setting up shop, again.*
> 
> 3rd shop in under 3 years, and the space just keeps getting better!
> 
> ...


Scott,

Best wishes for Great Inspiration in your new shop.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------

